
Sorry, Ajit: Comcast lowered cable investment despite net neutrality repeal - coloneltcb
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/sorry-ajit-comcast-lowered-cable-investment-despite-net-neutrality-repeal/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
One thing to note is that the Net Neutrality was repealed July 11, 2018
([https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet/us-net-
neutr...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet/us-net-neutrality-
rules-will-expire-on-june-11-fcc-idUSKBN1IB1UN)). For the Q4 2018 (Oct 1 - Dec
31)

"Cable Communications’ capital expenditures increased 7.6% to $2.3 billion in
the fourth quarter of 2018, reflecting higher spending on scalable
infrastructure, customer premise equipment and line extensions, partially
offset by decreased investment in support capital. "
([https://www.cmcsa.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/com...](https://www.cmcsa.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/comcast-reports-4th-quarter-and-full-year-2018-results))

So while the overall capital investment for the year was down, for the first
full quarter after net neutrality, capital investment was up.

------
craftinator
Despite the above comment being dead... I completely agree. That man has duped
our whole country.

